# New to chickens



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Well folks
Glad to be on here.
I'm looking for jersey blue giants.
I have a bunch of pictures gives you an idea of what I have going on.
Check out The Barn Yard on F.b.









The BarnYard. | Facebook


Welcome to the Barn yard. Chickens, ducks, geese, other barn feather birds and flocks are welcome. Sales, trade, adopt, coops, cages, feeds, etc, are acceptable. Cock fighters are NOT welcomed....




www.facebook.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like I mentioned earlier, most of us are not on FB.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

I have 4 months comets and jerseys.
5 day old buffs and e.e.




























The Barn Yard.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Welcome, thanks for sharing the pics! We always love pics. Congrats on the newest littles- did you hatch yourself?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking the title says "New to chickens" and yet there's a barnyard full. Like someone who is struggling with chicken math. Lots and lots of feathered ones.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes, I actually started about 4 months ago.
I'm still in the learning curves.
My hens are about 4 month range free.
I picked up all the chick at tractor supply for 1.00 each.
Now I'm up to 45 chickens and one 4 week old roo.
Yes, it's a bundle . I can sit here and watch them all day.
Better than going to therapy...lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Giggling. You jumped in with both feet and probably borrowed a couple of feet from others. 

Give them what they need and things should move along easily.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed your video. I don't even have that much data allowance but I watched it all.

Your daughter is very pretty. She's liable to be a big help with the birds. 

So you know, that one hen towards the end with all the dirt on her? She was dust bathing. It's one of the ways they combat mites.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

Interesting. That's my grand daughter BTW.
I spoil her rotten.
Grand pa supposed to spoil the kids...lol


----------

